# Downtown Diorama



## 148239




----------



## 148239

Diorama in progress depicting 1950 style downtown...will include roadway bridge and rr track.


----------



## 148239

Finished base


----------



## 148239

New photos


----------



## 148239

There will be a warehouse along the rr track...for now it’s a wait game with the post office ref new product


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## pjedsel

Looks like a great start. Thinking it was the Statler Brothers who sang a song about the old hometown looking the same or something of that nature. It does make me think back to a number of small communities I have lived in...and still do.


----------



## Alien

Great start.
I really like the buildings.. What manufacturer? Or did you scratch build them?


----------



## 148239

The buildings are from Downtown Deco


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice looking reefer! Did you do the tagging or did it come that way?

(Is that you or a relative in the photograph on the shelf in the background?)


----------



## 148239

The box car is from Kadee and it came weathered with graffiti. As for the photo...that is my son.


----------



## irishtrek

Downtown Mayberry??


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239

glued concrete wall and sidewalks in place


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## Mak33

So cute 😍👏🏼👍🏼


----------



## 148239

Had to rethink this diorama. Removed the base. I only have so much room for display. This dio will only display the buildings. I will do another dio with the bridge and trackside warehouse later.


----------



## 148239

Waiting for roadway to dry. I will add sidewalks once done.


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239

Sidewalks added...will paint tomorrow and fill roadway gaps


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239

Didn’t like the sign on the corner building so I removed it. Going to plaster the pad areas were the buildings are.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice adjustment on the awnings. 🤙


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239

Still have to wire the poles and finish roof tops and hand railing along sidewalk


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The little vignettes offer a nice realism to the setting! 🤙


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## StarCruiser

Really should be on a HO model train layout...

Very nicely done!


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239

Don’t have the room for a layout. I like making story telling dioramas. I can get a lot of detail without breaking the bank on a large scale layout.


----------



## 148239

still adding things...going to start on roofs with weathering and roof details. I also have a few street lamps.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

RE#1 said:


> Don’t have the room for a layout. I like making story telling dioramas. I can get a lot of detail without breaking the bank on a large scale layout.



It looks like you would have enough room on the bottom tier to make it an HO modular section. Three tracks I believe is still the minimum and would look appropriate with your tiered levels. A club would just insert it into a bigger modular layout from time to time or at their club house on a permanent basis. 🚂


----------



## 148239




----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Do you move your figures and accessories around on the dio? Or from dio tod dio? Or are they permanent to each one. The detail is remarkable in its subtleness.


----------



## 148239

All accessories are unique to each dio I make and are glued in place. 😁.


----------



## 148239

Just waiting for roof top details to come in


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239

Adding ext lamps and some roof top details


----------



## 148239

I


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## Milton Fox Racing

RE#1 said:


> View attachment 315038



This image has the most diecasts in it - anad I was wondering what brand and model each of them was. I know there is VW, a work truck and another truck in other places and another yellow car beside the VW. Is the wagon and horses a kit as well Were did the horses come from if not part of a kit?


----------



## 148239

Model tech, woodland scenic and preiser. The cars are a mix of Oxford and woodland scenic. The wagon is from Artitec I made the harness.


----------



## 148239

Another great place for details is showcase miniatures, tichy train, and pikestuff


----------



## 148239

Oh and I spend hours online looking for unique items.


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239

In


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239

put railing along stairs


----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## 148239




----------



## Alien

Tell Randy I want a Cheese Burger with Egg, or if he doesn't have that, an Egg Burger with Cheese.

Great work. I love the realistic poses of all the figures.


----------



## 148239

Added some new figures and roof top details


----------

